# Red inalambrica



## doherty

una pregunta, en mi casa mi computadora una laptop la tarjeta de red inalambrica detecta una conexión a internet pero tiene contraseña y es creo una wep o wpa, como poder descifrar esta clave 

GRACIAS se los agradesco


----------



## suarez

Hola 

Lo que yo se es que a traves de algoritmos en linux se pueden descifrar claves WEP, el programa que descifra las claves de encriptacion existe y se lo puede descargar la verdad no recuerdo el nombre pero se lo puede encontrar facil, el problema es que hasta lo que yo se trabaja bajo Linux y ademas que el programa necesita reunir un volumen grande de información para poder descifrar la clave, pero si tiene tiempo y conocimientos de linux... hacerlo y aprovecha la red inalambrica que detectas


Juan Carlos


----------



## cuartango

Hola Una forma de sacar la clave wep es a traves de Auditor´s tools, un sistema operativo basado en linux que se puede descargar gratis y que funciona en modo live. Busca alguna buena guía y con un poco de tiempo no hay problema.
Un saludo


----------



## tiopepe123

primero busca un poco

http://www.elhacker.net 

primero debes averiguar si tu tarjeta es adecuada, si no lo es ya no podras, asi es el tema.


----------



## hector_siglo21

La manera de sacar la contraseña WEP o WPA en redes wireless es sencilla si se dispone de acceso a un cliente de la red en cuestion y que disponga de windows xp. Este metodo de ataque consiste en utilizar una maquina cliente y a traves de ella operar directamente sobre un servicio de windows xp llamado "Wireless Zero Config" que es el responsable de administrar las contraseñas Wep y Wpa. pero claro esta que la conexion wireless debe ser configurada desde este servicio, puesto que, las mayorias de las placas comerciales PCI traen aplicaciones especificas para configurar los parametros de encaminamiento IP y las claves Wep y Wpa por lo que no se hace uso de este servicio de windows xp.


----------



## ossian2

Pide la contraseña al dueño de la red.  Así te evitarás problemas.  Te recuerdo que usar una red inalámbrica sin autorización expresa del dueño o arrendador constituye un delito.  Todo lo que te han dico los demás es muy bueno, pero imagina que tú tuvieras una red y otro se metiera sin autorización en tu red, ¿verdad que sería molesto?.

Recuerda la regla de oro:  "no hagas a otros lo que no te gustaría que te hicieran a tí"


P.D.    Perdón por decir lo anterior, pero era necesario decirlo.


----------

